# West Houston Archery Attaboy



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

I finally decided this would be the year to start bowhunting. Knowing slightly more than nothing I visited them in early January to start the process. They asked what I wanted to do and about how much I wanted to spend. We had to wait for their suggestions to arrive from the manufacturers and they called me once they were on-hand. Yesterday they set up the bows, had me shoot them, and decide which I liked better. After that they got me sorted with accessories for _me_, all the while offering great advice and always keeping the $$ in mind. My naivete and less than stellar shooting never met condescension even when it was probably deserved. After getting my accessories installed they helped sight in and gave hints/tips that drastically shrank my group sizes. At no time did they try to up-sell and even got me into some less expensive but better for me items. Overall I could not be happier and will return to them. This is the kind of outfit that makes me happy to still have real stores available to us instead of going Cheap Charlie Internet Ninja to save a few bucks.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Always loved that shop. Love the new store.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

So which bow did you buy?
We were in there yesterday so Glen could set up the Mission Flare that I ordered for my daughter. This is her first bow and Glen had her grouping pretty dang good. Also had him change out the cam on my Heli-M. 
Good people over there.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Hoyt Charger*

I went with the Hoyt Charger. It just felt slightly better than the Mission. Believe you me I shot both a few times cuz it was hard to tell. Since then the backyard has been my hangout. Same as you, with a few pointers from them I can't shoot real close anymore. When I shot my first few groups at 10 yard it was almost laughable. Within less than 15 minutes I was amazing. At least to me . Really like this sport so far. Went in yesterday to get a good hard case and a quiver. You know, it can't wait....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

RugerFan said:


> This is the kind of outfit that makes me happy to still have real stores available to us instead of going Cheap Charlie Internet Ninja to save a few bucks.


Absolutely. Big box stores have their place, but archery is not it. 
A couple years back I went to a big store that specializes in hunting and fishing. An employee in the fishing department did not know what a Rat-L-Trap was. Can you imagine being set up for archery in that type store?


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

That place is awesome! I've bought a few bows from them already and the service has always been great. My boss wanted to get into bow hunting so I gave him an old Mathews ultra max that I've held on to and all the accessories to go with it. In the end they sold him arrows and a release. They didn't charge him anything to put everything together and set it up for the proper draw length. Knowing absolutely nothing about bow hunting they never tried to sell him stuff he didn't need, they even talked him out of buying expensive arrows knowing that he'll lose or destroy them. In all he said they spent well over an hour getting him set up and sighted in on their range.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

texwake said:


> Always loved that shop. Love the new store.


x2


----------



## gottagohntg (Feb 5, 2015)

Had my Creed built there this year before the season. Glen is awesome and so is the entire tema. Top Notch!


----------



## bluebell (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm in Katy and was wondering where their new shop is? I just got my first bow too and have some fun in the backyard but would love some pointers.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

bluebell said:


> I'm in Katy and was wondering where their new shop is? I just got my first bow too and have some fun in the backyard but would love some pointers.


 Outbound side of I-10 & Beltway area, just past Wilcrest on the right. Great shop!


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome guys


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Great guys!

Buy all my bows there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

